# my 3 week old kittens are using the litter tray!!!



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

My three week old kittens are using their litter tray, and here is the photo to prove it.............................ok so they have a way to go before they are using it as a litter tray, but they are only 3 weeks old lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

That is so so soooooo cute :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my - how gorgeous!!!!!:001_tt1:


(how do you tell them apart?!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats so cute


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

They're quite big for three weeks! As someone else mentioned it must be difficult to tell them apart! Gorgeous!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats a brilliant picture, you could win a competition with that i think.,_


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

aww thank you .....erm the 2 blue boys have very different faces (to me anyway) and the 3 girls are blue-cream so have very different markings, which has made this litter especially easy at weighing times. Not sure why they all prefer their litter tray to their bed, even Mummy cat tries to get in and have a cuddle with them now!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww that is just too cute for words!!:001_tt1:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwww what a beautiful picture.

And what goigeous icckle babies!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha how adorable is that?! 
They look like little fat sausages, I just want to cuddle them!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

What else can i say other that Awwwwww :001_wub: Just too cute x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

how adorable!! hope its clean 

i must admit im very jel. Would love a blue again


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:001_tt1::001_tt1: That's my daily squee :001_wub: what cute little bundles!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous babies! :laugh: they are massive for 3weeks, you sure they areny 10weeks lol! :laugh:


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

N'awwwwww! How cute!!  xxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

omg cute overload  i want to get in with them and have a cuddle :001_wub:


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

awwwww so sweet xxx


----------



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

angel a said:


> My three week old kittens are using their litter tray, and here is the photo to prove it.............................ok so they have a way to go before they are using it as a litter tray, but they are only 3 weeks old lol


They are just gorgeous babies.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

That is just too cute for words :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we need more pictures, pretty please......._


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

they are gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: an massive  congratulations


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

More photos....how about this one of my two headed kitten lol....not the same litter but still pretty funny.


----------

